# Achey dull pains that feel inside vagina-are they growing pains?



## OhSoExcited

Hello everyone! Just wanted some advice really, the last 4-5 days particularly in the morning and before Bed I've been getting internal dull achey pains- sort of as if I was bruised inside my vagina.
Do you think they are just growing pains? I'm 18 weeks pregnant so I know baby grows and changes a lot around now... The pains tend to go if I move position or just sort themself out in a minute or so...
Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## lynz85

i have had those pains since about 8 weeks on and off. Still get them I'm now 20 weeks. Doc says they are just ligament pain.


----------



## OhSoExcited

Thanks for responding... Anyone else get them?


----------



## Bebe1

I get them hon. They used to worry me, but now I welcome them as it's a sign of healthy growth :)


----------



## sarbear2

I get them on and off too, at first they worried me, but now I worry when I don't have pain that something is wrong lol! I guess they are right, you can't please a pregnant woman! hehe


----------



## OhSoExcited

Ahh. Thanks for responding. Deep down I'm convinced it's growing pains but reassuring to hear others go through it too!!xx


----------



## OhSoExcited

So true! U can't please a pregnant woman!


----------



## salander

I get them too now and again...perfectly normal hun x


----------



## jessie_m

I was actually ganna ask about this too! I've had them off and on. Good to hear I'm not alone!


----------



## Sherri81

I get what I describe as 'throbbing' or 'thrumming' pains inside the vagina, kind of at the cervix. I do have a stitch in place half way up, so of course my first thought is the stitch is malfunctioning or something. And I think that was my OBs thought as well, as she was getting worried and anxious for my anatomy scan to happen. As it turns out, my stitch is still in place, my cervix is long and closed, there doesn't appear to be a ton of mucous around the stitch, and there is no bulging at the stitch...

As of this point, she can only put it down to A) growing pains/ligaments stretching B) nerves misfiring due to being stretched/pinched or C) the baby hitting me low down causing me some discomfort.

So I guess these feelings are normal...


----------



## peanut27

Funnily enough i experienced these last night....it did go on for a bit and i was really starting to worry. I went to bed and this morning they seem to have disappeared *touch wood*

This website really is so good for sharing real symptoms with other pregnant women - a book or even your gp can only seem to tell you so much and then they don't know!

It sounds like we can all stop worrying about these! x


----------



## londonangel

I had something similar on and off a week or so ago and the midwife said it was probably just ligament pain.


----------

